# Olympiakos: Major Changes?



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

We know Olympiakos has signed Vujcic and Erceg. Eurobasket.com also reports "news" (rumors?) that 1) Theodoros Papaloukos is being released from CSKA to sign a 3-year deal (for some compensation) and 2) Maccabi Elite is working out a transfer to send Yotam Halperin to Olympiakos. I've tried to confirm these rumors elsewhere but can't find mention of them ... and can't read Greek, Russian or Israeli. Can anyone else check out sources in those countries to see whether they may be true? This would be a serious change of key talent for Olympiakos!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Israeli news source Haaretz appears to confirm that Halperin is headed to Olympiakos. http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/994594.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Last I heard, it was a battle between Olympiakos and Efes Pilsen. I guess Olympiakos raised the ante.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

While I still haven't seen any official announcements on it yet (inexplicable!), wikipedia says Theo Papaloukas has indeed negotiated a buyout from his CSKA contract and signed with Olympiakos through 2010-2011. That's four major additions: Papaloukas, Vujcic, Halperin and Erceg. On the other hand, CSKA is reportedly (Jonathan Givony's blog on draftexpress.com) negotiating with both Jorge Garbajosa and Zoran Planinic, the seemingly latter in large part to help replace Papaloukas.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Garbajosa in Uncija
http://www.talkbasket.net/


----------

